# New Mexico Goat Owners



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey i post a thread awhile back but i thought i would check again to see if there's any new mexico goat owners out there that post here yet. i'm in las cruces


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

You must be the only one in New Mexico, except when I visit mom... She lives Las Cruces too... Nice little town you have.... 

**EDIR** Here the view from her back yard.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

yea i guess so. thats a nice pic of the valley. you should lemme know next time you come to town. maybe we could meet up or something.:cheers


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

Another one from New Mexico, Artesia here. I'm mainly on ls1gto.com, more than here now. There's a few guys on there from NM, albuquerque, rio rancho and santa fe I believe.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

BlueBomber said:


> yea i guess so. thats a nice pic of the valley. you should lemme know next time you come to town. maybe we could meet up or something.:cheers


I get on the computer about as often as I get to see my mother. I will pm you when we get out that way again....

Andrew


----------



## Chevypowered (Jun 20, 2006)

I live in New Mexico, Santa Fe to be exact. I see a few goat owners around but never have met any of them except for two. I usually go to the track every other weekend in Alb.


----------



## Lehrschall (Aug 12, 2006)

Just joined this forum. I don't live in New Mexico, but it's very close. I live in El Paso. I'm running in our local autocross events with several local SCCA members from this area including Las Cruces. There are only two of us running GTOs this year and we are running in F Stock with a few Mustangs, Camaros, Firebirds, etc. My GTO is in first place for this year's F Stock championship points. We are going to run tomorrow, August 13, August 27, and September 3. It's a great way to light off the tires and push the car's handling to the limit without worrying about tickets or unsupervised traffic. If you are interested, come on down to Cohen stadium (details on our Pan Am region SCCA website) and either watch or join in spanking the Mustangs!
Dave

http://www.panamscca.org/index.htm


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrats on first place. Keep us informed on how you are doing.







Looks like your pushing the car the way it should be. http://www.panamscca.org/gallery.htm
I would like to do this sometime out here in PHX.

Andrew


----------



## Lehrschall (Aug 12, 2006)

Having a blast with the autocross. I've made a few changes including a switch from an 04 to an 06 with Koni adjustable shocks and a Hotchkis adjustable antisway bar. I've locked up the F Stock championship with two events to go. 
We are planning an event for Oct 8 and a two day event for Oct 28 and 29. Come on over and run with us. Our courses are usually set up for .8 to .9 mile and 65 to 75 seconds is a competitive run. The straight sections will often allow you to hit the rev limiter in 2nd.


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

Rio Rancho over here...


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

Lehrschall said:


> Having a blast with the autocross. I've made a few changes including a switch from an 04 to an 06 with Koni adjustable shocks and a Hotchkis adjustable antisway bar. I've locked up the F Stock championship with two events to go.
> We are planning an event for Oct 8 and a two day event for Oct 28 and 29. Come on over and run with us. Our courses are usually set up for .8 to .9 mile and 65 to 75 seconds is a competitive run. The straight sections will often allow you to hit the rev limiter in 2nd.


hey whats up i just got back to cruces and i'll be here for at least the next coupla months. i may have to come over for this. where do they do it? do they use that parking lot to the east northeast of the stadium? i worked with the diablos in 05 and they used to always do motorcycle training in that parking lot.


----------



## Lehrschall (Aug 12, 2006)

BlueBomber said:


> hey whats up i just got back to cruces and i'll be here for at least the next coupla months. i may have to come over for this. where do they do it? do they use that parking lot to the east northeast of the stadium? i worked with the diablos in 05 and they used to always do motorcycle training in that parking lot.


Yes, we use the larger parking lot on the North side of the stadium. We are set to run this Sunday, October 8, and again on Saturday and Sunday, October 28 and 29. All three days count towards our championship points. On the two-day event, we will have what we are calling a "shoot-out" (run-off) for the top ten PAX times using the best time from each day. Each participant gets four runs each day. The top ten will run one extra run to determine the "shoot-out" winners. 
Please check out our web-site and the PAR forum for updates on starting times, etc.

www.panamscca.org


Hope to see you there!


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

yea i might try to get out there if not to participate just to watch. what mods do you have on your car and how do you fair in this competition?


----------



## Lehrschall (Aug 12, 2006)

I've added mods along the way, including a switch from an m6 04 to an m6 06. I think the order is pretty much the way you want to go about it. (It allows you to get a sense of how much each change affects the vehicle).
1)Seat Belt: G-Force buckle (keeps your butt nailed in place) $40.00
2)Tires: Kumho V710 245 x 45 x 17 (wear rating of 30 versus 400 on BFG KDWS) $850.00 with mounting and balancing
3)Wheels: 17 x 8 with 1/4" offset (allows negative camber) $600.00
4)Camber: -2.2 degrees (wheel assembly shifted as far as it can go towards strut) free - I change this before and after each event with wheels
5)Shocks: Koni Sport gas adjustable shocks all around (the GTO is relatively heavy and rolls more than you want for autocross) $800.00 with exchanged stock struts
6)Antisway Bar: Hotchkis adjustable (Reduces roll and helps with tire contact) $400.00 - Changed only front.

Along with these mods, I've found a few other things make a real difference. Tire pressure is critical and the optimum depends on the tire you've chosen. I also run with the gas tank at about 1/4 full. The tank sets about shoulder high in the vehicle and you don't need a higher center of gravity.

I'm competing in F Stock. I've won 7 of 8 events this year and I've locked up the F Stock championship for this year. (This includes Mustangs, Trans Ams, Camaros, etc.)

If you are considering running in the SCCA Solo (autocross) events I would suggest going on line to check out what you can and can not do within a class. I've pretty well made all the changes I can make and stay in "stock". (Cat-back exhaust mods are also allowed, but you don't need all the horsepower you have now for autocross). Once you cross over into ESP for example, you will be competing with people who have really over-hauled their vehicles. I suggest going on line ( www.scca.com ) and checking the classification rules posted there. In addition, there is a great book written by Henry A. Watts, Secrets Of Solo Racing, that explains really well what changes you might make and how they will affect your car. 

Come on out and run or at least watch. It is a great opportunity to learn and develop the limits of your abilities and those of your car in a controlled (legal) environment.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

to hot for goats out that way. j/k


----------



## Lehrschall (Aug 12, 2006)

If we had not had all the flooding due to a "hundred year rain" I would give you the "yeah, but it's a dry heat" response. It does get pretty hot. We usually carry water sprayers to the autocross track to cool the tires and radiators between runs. Even at that, it's not unusal to pick up 4 or 5 psi after each run.
I'm not complaining though. We are well into October and still seeing temps in the high 80's.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

were you guys still able to run this past weekend. i'm not sure if you got any rain or not down there on sunday. i know we got rained out at the southwest new mexico fairgrounds. the national sprint tour returned because they were not able to run their second night earlier this year because of a nasty windy day in march (go figure). are you guys runnin this weekend?


----------



## Lehrschall (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes, we ran on Sunday. We had a smaller group of about 35 entries. It rained here on Saturday and very early Sunday. I kept getting up and watching the weather to determine whether I would run on the 710s or put the stock tires on. In the end I took a chance with the Kumhos and we had a beautiful day. 

We will be running on October 28th and 29th. 
Registration is between 7:30 and 8:30 AM
Technical Inspection is between 7:45 and 8:45 AM
Late Registration and Tech 8:30 to 9:00 AM costs an extra $5 for a late fee
Course is open for walking 8:30 to 9:30 AM
Rookie Briefing and Q & A 9:30 to 9:45 AM
Drivers Meeting at 10:00 AM

These will be the last two days of our 2006 season. Come on out an try it.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

*Where can I get a dynotune in southern NM?*

I would eventually like to get a dynotune...work out the factory kinks. Any ideas where I can get it done?


----------



## 505redgto (Oct 25, 2006)

whats up guys. im from los lunas,NM have had my gto for about a month. what good mods are there to do first to get some easy cheap power. let me know


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

:cheers hey what's up. welcome to the goat family. the mods i would suggest goin with are intake, headers, exhaust. alot swear by the gmm ripshift as well i can't speak from experience on that though. good luck and happy shoppin.


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

Zebra said:


> I would eventually like to get a dynotune...work out the factory kinks. Any ideas where I can get it done?




I know you are asking for Southern Neuvo Mexico....

Buy my boy Sean at Solid Technology is one hell of a tuner/builder...
He also dyno tunes at the Dyno's Edge in Albuquerque...

Why I took my lil ol red SRT to him and said, "It's slow Daddy-o"...

And then he took it for awhile and when it returned he gave me this funny looking weird paper with it...











And now I am once again telling him, in reference to my 2006 Brazen Orange GTO..

"It's slow Daddy-o"...


----------



## 505redgto (Oct 25, 2006)

BlueBomber said:


> :cheers hey what's up. welcome to the goat family. the mods i would suggest goin with are intake, headers, exhaust. alot swear by the gmm ripshift as well i can't speak from experience on that though. good luck and happy shoppin.



alright cool man thanks alot. are those the first mods you did ? what kind and where did you get them ? about what prices also ? i want this thing to sound mean ! lol


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

most the parts i've gotten have been from the for sale sections of this forum and ls1gto.com. i have the new era intake (new, paid like 150-200), slp lt's (used paid 550 or so), i also got a diablosport handheld tuner (used paid 200ish), i haven't purchased a catback system yet but am seriously considering magnaflow, i'm just waiting for one to come up for sale. one side note, if you decide to get an intake you may want to get one the comes with it's own box to block the heat from the engine. i think there are a couple of companies that offer this option (volant is the only one that comes to mind right now but i know there are others). basically just do your research on your mods because i know there will be multiple opinions on all mods you consider. good luck and happy modding


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

BlueBomber said:


> i haven't purchased a catback system yet but am seriously considering magnaflow, i'm just waiting for one to come up for sale.



Exhaust Depot, a new vendor here, as some awesome deals on his Cat backs with multiple options... He has several threads about them in the exhaust section....

I have used many of his parts in my SRT.........


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

cool thanx for the heads up i'll definitely look into it.:cheers


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

BlueBomber said:


> cool thanx for the heads up i'll definitely look into it.:cheers


The threads have been moved to the supporting dealers/vendors section..

You can see his systems as well as sound clip videos...


----------

